# Seat mast cutting guide?



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone know where I can buy one? Anyone want to sell me one? I've had a few used frames now come with no cutting guide. It seems to be something that people either leave at the shop or get rid of once the frame is cut....

Thanks!


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Park Tools makes one.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Amfoto1 said:


> Park Tools makes one.


Thanks!! SG-7 right? If possible Id like to get one of the ones specifically for the 595/586 masts, if I cant Ill probably go with the Park....


----------

